# i think i need a change in my routine? help?



## bigtime (Jan 11, 2014)

So i have been off for about a month now, i just plain got burnt out, i was always sore (my work is also very physical), i had a hard time staying motivated. Monday im going to start back at it, but i would like a change in my routine. I generally like to hit the gym 5 days a week, m-f. There is a pretty big guy that went to my old gym that did a 2 on 1 off that worked for him, he wasnt real big tho as i was alot bigger. Any suggestions? Here is an example of my current routine, vets please chime in. Im 6' 270, guessing 16% bf, i can see a 4 pack in the mornings...lol..im 34 years old, im trying to get big as fuck.

Monday: bi's nd tri's
Tuesday: legs
Weds:      shoulders nd trapps
Thurs:      back, sometimes alil bi's
Friday:      chest, sometimes alil tri's


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2014)

Start the week off with legs not arms so you get the power from the days off . Big legs mean big everywhere else.. Dont skimp and forget the calves brutha. 

Also ab and lower back exercises to keep your trunk solid to support the upper body.

Can u say what a typical leg day would be?  Maybe you are overtraing . Thks. 
Any specific info helpful for better answers.


----------



## bigtime (Jan 11, 2014)

Here is my typical leg day...
Leg extensions 3x12
Squats 1x12
              1X10
              1X6
              1X3 or 4
Hack squat
                Same as above
Leg press
Same as above
Leg extensions, a heavier three sets, the first exercise is to get some blood flow going, knees warmed up, pre fatigue quads..
 Leg curls 4x12
Two exercises for calves, 4 sets each...


----------



## bigtime (Jan 11, 2014)

Also, if i do arms on tues. Then shoulders weds thats too close together, too much emphasis on the tris i think....


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 11, 2014)

Never get burn out again 

Power. Rep Range. Shock. Time to Grow Without Plateau | Muscle & Strength


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2014)

Legs then back the next day then day off then so on..
Gotta pre - ex hammys if u pre exhaust quads  I feel...no need to do more ext and hammys after squats and hacks  unless u are doing for the stretch with light weight high rep.imo


----------



## bigtime (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyone have a link to a nice hit routine? Nd im not talkin bout no bullshit magazine routine...lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 12, 2014)

jjpeters4 said:


> Anyone have a link to a nice hit routine? Nd im not talkin bout no bullshit magazine routine...lol



Check out the hit training program below....

http://www.anasci.org/vB/71560-post1.html

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/gordon-lavelles-short-intense-bodybuilding-training-system.html


----------



## bigtime (Jan 12, 2014)

Nowhere near the volume i need, im not a beginner...im looking for a different routine for volume or a hit routine...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2014)

LOL..  D2 got shot down ....:sniper:

Meadows has a lot on that subject jip.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 12, 2014)

U want intensity plus volume 

ABCbodybuilding - View Single Post - Once again...The Cybergenics workout!!!


----------



## bigtime (Jan 12, 2014)

That looks very interesting but i like more diversity, at least four exercises per bodypart...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2014)

Lol..good try d2.  He's a tough customer I can tell.
Lets try again!  


Cybergentics
..lol   this is 2014.not 1980


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 13, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol..good try d2.  He's a tough customer I can tell.
> Lets try again!
> 
> 
> ...




Omg HAHA, Let me give it a try. Hey Pete how about lift some big ass weight for not alot of reps. Then sometimes if u feel like it try lifting a bit lighter weight for wayy more reps. Good luck gettin those gains brother!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2014)

Fail. ↑↑


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 13, 2014)

jjpeters4 said:


> That looks very interesting but i like more diversity, at least four exercises per bodypart...



Since you just shoot down what everyone says, do it on your own... Pick 4 exercise with various rep ranges and angles for each bodypart using a variety of intensity techniques (bands, drop sets, rest-pause, negatives, statics, peak contractions, pre-exhaustiion, combo-exercises, chains, partials...etc.) and then make a split... 

Only you know how frequently you can train and how you recover... Train accordingly.

Maybe:
Legs
Chest and Shoulders
Back width and thickness
Arms

Add in your days of rest as needed.


----------



## bigtime (Jan 13, 2014)

I cant just go do beginners routines, i cant do two exercises per bodypart, and i cant do two major bodyparts in one routine such as shoulders nd chest together. I want advanced routines, i would have liked to have a couple of links to some different hit programs...if everyone would have read my very first post they would know better than to give me a routine designed for a 180 pound beginner, thats why im "shooting" everything down......geeeeesh....


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 13, 2014)

AtomAnt seems like the fuckin Yoda of weight training. Guy just knows so much. IB is more like Chewbacca.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 14, 2014)

jjpeters4 said:


> I cant just go do beginners routines, i cant do two exercises per bodypart, and i cant do two major bodyparts in one routine such as shoulders nd chest together. I want advanced routines, i would have liked to have a couple of links to some different hit programs...if everyone would have read my very first post they would know better than to give me a routine designed for a 180 pound beginner, thats why im "shooting" everything down......geeeeesh....




If you are so advanced post pics.. 

I guess you aren't intelligent enough to break up training days over a week

I mean I guess John Meadows isn't advanced... Geeze.... His training is similar to what I suggested

I train Mountain dog style. Google it and then you'll see... Oh yeah, forgot about that one... GOOGLE! Use it


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh great Pete. U pissed off AtomAnt.. Were all fucked now. Im gonna lay low guys, ill check back in about a week lol


----------



## bigtime (Jan 14, 2014)

Haha....easy there sweetcheeks, no need to go keyboard badass on me, i cant just do what i want when i want, i have a family to tend to...if i dont like your advice just move on bro, no big deal....at least to me anyways....


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 14, 2014)

I mean common sense is common sense... Split two body parts if you can't do two together. I guess that is above your intelligence level... 

You want HIT, try DC training... 

Peace... Good luck

EDIT: and never did I use an inflammatory name... that is just childish.


----------



## bigtime (Jan 14, 2014)

Gosh your just something aint ya? I never disrespected you in any way so i dont know why you gotta flame me bro, this is just a forum so no need to go hercules on your keyboard, your just making yourself look like a complete dick man....btw....once again....look at how i split my bodyparts, in my very first post, i dont think you should be giving me advice man so just leave this thread go....


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah I am something... You did disrespect me... And I highly doubt I am looking like a  by offering advice.  If you do not want advice, why would you post in a forum asking for it?

Did you even look up Mountain Dog training? 

You wnated change, I offered a change.  Maybe instead of saying "I want a new routine" be specifici about what you are looking for.  I also said do 4 exercises per bodypart and you responded with you could not do two exercises per bodypart?  Make sense? Nah... 

Anyway, good luck. I hope you find that program you are looking for... 



jjpeters4 said:


> Gosh your just something aint ya? I never disrespected you in any way so i dont know why you gotta flame me bro, this is just a forum so no need to go hercules on your keyboard, your just making yourself look like a complete dick man....btw....once again....look at how i split my bodyparts, in my very first post, i dont think you should be giving me advice man so just leave this thread go....


----------



## bigtime (Jan 14, 2014)

How did i disrespect you? In no way did i disrespect you bro, i havent disrespected anyone...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 14, 2014)

Shutup mikey..best u get on your knees holmes..

Theres of course a lot of you tube videos on training of course . Maybe you want some p-lifting strongman routine ?


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 15, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Shutup mikey..best u get on your knees holmes..
> 
> Theres of course a lot of you tube videos on training of course . Maybe you want some p-lifting strongman routine ?



That a boy IB, take some of the tension away.


----------



## bigtime (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah i youtube alot, ill figure something out, some dort of hit style training nay be in the near future. My current routine splits all major muscle groups up and has a good bit of volume, ill let ya'll know what i decide....


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 15, 2014)

Good luck man


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 13, 2014)

bigtime said:


> I cant just go do beginners routines, i cant do two exercises per bodypart, and i cant do two major bodyparts in one routine such as shoulders nd chest together. I want advanced routines, i would have liked to have a couple of links to some different hit programs...if everyone would have read my very first post they would know better than to give me a routine designed for a 180 pound beginner, thats why im "shooting" everything down......geeeeesh....



You gotta get on the 6 day a week program then cuzo. 
One day of rest thats it.
Take a 1 hr nap mid day to get the muscles regrowing and you can blow it up. 

Try some simple shit for legs 
Lunges 4 sets...try the 75 lbs dumbells in each hand and see how far you can go. 
Mix it up with the bar if you get bored. 
Hit squats but try with the bar in front on your shoulders
4 sets
Any combination of leg press machines 
4-8 sets
Oh ya, hit hamstrings and warm up the quads with extentions first thing and then finish on them quads max weight pump sets.  4-15 reps.
if you got time and your not being a pussy taking minute breaks...
bust out the female machine pussy stretcher and hit the insdie and outside same weight.
Dead lifts 
Calves seated and standing.
Bam.  Just mix it up. 
You can do that sprinters bullshit too when you get bored where you raise the knee as high as you can on one foot...setup the smith machine bar ...touch the knee and hold it up.  do that till failure
than you do the outside hip shit its like a heel kick over and back on the bar...
idk maybe you can find a video.

You gotta train abs too man shit adds power to a lot of things. 
The hockey players do that squat jump shit till they puke...
those fuckers got the biggest legs.  IDK...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 13, 2014)

First off atom knows his shit. And so does most of us so either accept our guidance or don't. Sounds like everyone have you some great advice. John Meadows and DC training are probably way to advanced for you. Lemme get this right u can't work more than one body part a day like shoulders and chest? Try this I did it for 3-4 months

Day 1 chest/ biceps/ calves
Day 2 back/ triceps
Day 3 shoulders/calves
Day 4 bi's/tri's
Day 5 legs/ calves
Day 6 off
Day 7 repeat

Now I wouldn't always get that exact routine every week. But that way you're not taking a break between sets. One exercise to the next and then back to your first exercise.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 13, 2014)

bigtime said:


> So i have been off for about a month now, i just plain got burnt out, i was always sore (my work is also very physical), i had a hard time staying motivated. Monday im going to start back at it, but i would like a change in my routine. I generally like to hit the gym 5 days a week, m-f. There is a pretty big guy that went to my old gym that did a 2 on 1 off that worked for him, he wasnt real big tho as i was alot bigger. Any suggestions? Here is an example of my current routine, vets please chime in. Im 6' 270, guessing 16% bf, i can see a 4 pack in the mornings...lol..im 34 years old, im trying to get big as fuck.
> 
> Monday: bi's nd tri's
> Tuesday: legs
> ...




Well, you can avoid burnout and grow by resting more.  Regardless of training program (HIT, DC, Max-OT, FST-7, etc.) you can probably benefit by first looking at your split.  You know as an experienced lifter that we grow when you rest.  So, rest.  AND when you rest is important.
I'd recommend approaching this like a post contest BBer starting an off-season.  Off season is a welcome time for many to eat a bit more, train a bit less and basically, as far as starting up after a burn out - this is pretty darned similar to your situation.  Contest dieting and training burns your ass out!

Limit direct delt and arm work, emphasize hitting major parts hard and heavy and resting.  Now, since legs and back wallop your system (forget feeling sore, I'm talking systemic fatigue that you don't always feel in an obvious way) I'd recommend a rest day after each.  You may try something like:
Day 1: Chest/bis*
Day 2: Legs
Day 3: rest
Day 4: Back/calves
Day 5: rest
Day 6: Delts/Tris*
Day 7: rest

* optional biceps with chest and delt/triceps on day 6.  You could take 2 days off and rest after chest:

Day 1: Chest/bis*
Day 2: rest
Day 3: Legs
Day 4: rest
Day 5: Back/calves
Day 6: rest
Day 7: rest

Do abs and calves whenever you can do it justice, just do them sometime.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2014)

"Take a 1 hr nap mid day ."  Dam local.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 13, 2014)

I would look into the DC 3 way split.  But you need to do *A LOT of reading* to understand the exact execution of this style.  It's not for everyone, but if done properly with the right diet (eating a shit ton), the gains are tremendous.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 13, 2014)

xmen1234 said:


> I would look into the DC 3 way split.  But you need to do *A LOT of reading* to understand the exact execution of this style.  It's not for everyone, but if done properly with the right diet (eating a shit ton), the gains are tremendous.



Without first understanding the two-way, this can lead to very sub-par progress


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 13, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Without first understanding the two-way, this can lead to very sub-par progress



I totally agree.

That's why I said A LOT of reading.  I just figured since he is older (34) and wants more "gym days", the 3 way would be a good fit.  

But you are 100% correct about it leading to sub-par progress.

I can tell by your avatar and posts, that you may know a little something about this sport. lol


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 13, 2014)

xmen1234 said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> That's why I said A LOT of reading.  I just figured since he is older (34) and wants more "gym days", the 3 way would be a good fit.
> 
> ...



well I know a lot about DC lol That was my baby for several years... And I did tons of reading and earned from other's mistake.  You seem familiar with the three way, so you know you are adding in WMs for other bodyparts and are also looking at bringing up lagging parts and also adding in extra exercises when needed.  When you get to the 3-way it become a very individualistic routine that tends to be based off of what you have learned in the two-way.  Like what exercises work in various rep ranges, what exercises are more suited for WMs, how to actually use the WM properly, how to use statics and how to set-up proper exercise sequences... 

As you said, A LOT of reading but it is also A LOT of first hand experience. 

And X, I'm just a dude who likes to learn and understand the physiological response to a stimulus (training and diet)... I love this sport and enjoy having others teach me new things and question my own beliefs.


----------



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys, i do want to try some fst-7 techniques, i have yet alot of different routines to try. I have had alil help from steve slater (you guys have to know who he is...lol)a few years back, he lives just a few miles from me, he mainly was helping me with diet, just alittle bit of training...steve is more powerlifter oriented right now....my best has yet to come, im a grinder and i will be 280+ with 10% bf!!...lol


----------

